# How often does google crawl



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

Google crawled my site about a month ago.

Ive made some major changes since then and was wondering when they'll be back.

I've noticed that some sites tells the bot to come back in 7 days or 15 days in their meta tags.

Ive done that as well. Does it work? How long will it take for them to return?


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai (Feb 8, 2006)

All about Google's Crawl:

http://www.dummies.com/WileyCDA/DummiesArticle/id-2555.html


----------



## Despotte (Jun 2, 2006)

One way to increase the crawl rate is to let google know when to come back you can do this with a robot.txt file (I do not have the exact details here but you can get the info on Googles site) also adding a sitemap will help you can get them from many places I would recomend the one I use but ... Well it is free and slows down more everytime someone new joins LOL Actually I will tell you but be aware that it takes about 2 weeks to update your sitemup but it does it all automatically (and once that first robot.txt is in place google will keep crawling even if the sitemap is not up to date you will just get some "error" codes on you sitemap at google Headquarters) /// What... oh yeah the site... it is freesitemapgenerator.com


----------

